# 'Boyna Burl



## DrPepper8412 (May 1, 2011)

Hey all!

Took a weekend at home from college, so naturally the first thing I did was ate a big bucket of green chile (the local food of choice in New Mexico):biggrin:, and hopped on the lathe! I was hoping to make a whole bunch of pens, to replenish my stock, but I figured one real nice one will do just as well. Whipped this one up pretty quickly...had a little trouble with the hdden clip, but for my first closed-end pen, I thought it turned out very nicely! Tell me what you think!

Amboyna Burl with black titanium Navigator fountain.


----------



## bluwolf (May 1, 2011)

I didn't think I would like that color combination. But that is really sharp.

Mike


----------



## hewunch (May 1, 2011)

Great job with a 2x closed end and hidden clip.


----------



## joeatact (May 2, 2011)

Looks real Good


----------



## seamus7227 (May 2, 2011)

I actually enjoy the look of that particular wood on those components! Very nice work. What kind of issues did you have with your clip, just curious?


----------



## G1Pens (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful pen. I really like the shape. Lovely wood and I like the kit choice.


----------



## Rick_G (May 2, 2011)

Great looking pen.  That black ti looks good on just about anything but is really nice with that burl.  One of my favourite finishes.


----------



## wiset1 (May 2, 2011)

Sharp looking pen!  Did you use a pen mandrel for doing the closed ends?


----------



## bobjackson (May 2, 2011)

What a great looking pen.


----------



## patmurris (May 2, 2011)

Really nice work with the double closed ends and hidden clip - love the overall shape. Can't be disappointed with amboyna burl - certainly one of my favs.


----------



## MorganGrafixx (May 2, 2011)

I'm loving that profile. Dual flare, dual closed end, hidden clip.....WOW!


----------



## DrPepper8412 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks all! I appreciate the input...I was very proud of my work.

@Seamus: Because I drilled my blank only to the depth of the tube, I encountered an issue with fitting the clip in. When I finally managed to get it in, I put a bit too much super glue inside the tube, and it leaked out. Fortunately, I managed to clean most of it up, and it doesn't look bad at all.

@Tim: I did use a pen mandrel. I don't have one for closed ends specifically though, so I ended up putting scrap wood and other bushings on untill -with the Barron bushing inside the open end of the blank- the tip of the mandrel was pressed against the inside of the blank. I then used the live center on the other end, turned, and parted it off.


----------

